# Ex calls child at or after bedtime constantly



## Luvinwife (Nov 23, 2013)

It's really annoying. I have been a lurker a while and I was hoping people might have ideas. I do not want to discourage her talking to him but why wait until bed time? 
He complains he doesn't speak to his child enough. 
Give up and just let it be or confront?


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tell him to not call after her bedtime.

Or have your daughter call him 10 minutes before bedtime to say good night and sweet dreams to him!


----------



## Luvinwife (Nov 23, 2013)

ne9907 said:


> Tell him to not call after her bedtime.
> 
> Or have your daughter call him 10 minutes before bedtime to say good night and sweet dreams to him!


He texted me now "can I talk to her sometimes this week" he doesn't call all week and now this. 

She gets on the phone and won't shut up. Lol.


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

That is not a LOL moment. My exwife just stopped by at 8pm one night, the kids go to bed at 8:30. I told her never again. Kids need to be on a schedule, they need some form of structure.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Another Planet said:


> That is not a LOL moment. My exwife just stopped by at 8pm one night, the kids go to bed at 8:30. I told her never again. Kids need to be on a schedule, they need some form of structure.



Agree and the older the kids get, the more they will fight bedtime. If you ex is allowed to call past this bedtime, they may paint you as the bad guy.


----------



## Luvinwife (Nov 23, 2013)

Another Planet said:


> That is not a LOL moment. My exwife just stopped by at 8pm one night, the kids go to bed at 8:30. I told her never again. Kids need to be on a schedule, they need some form of structure.


It's just funny that she's a complete chatter box. I guess I try to not let it get to me? 
No he didn't put her to bed, in fact he didn't really spend much time with her until we split. 
I'll just have to set an alarm in the evening and tell her to call him.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Set the boundaries and stick to them. If this is really about contacting his child, he will make the time to call 30 minutes earlier. Anything else is him simply trying to play games.


----------

